# Amazing!



## soccerchicken12 (Feb 8, 2013)

One night the flock was in the coop and sleeping. I left the back door open (it's little and fenced in the back) and a fox got under the fence and into the little door. We never leave the big door open but 
There must of been so much commotion when the fox came in that it opened he got one chicken but cased a different one in to the pond (chickens can't swim.) but it flew out! We found it painting on the fire place in the morning socked and wet. But this is the wired part. About 2 weeks latter we found a hole not very far form the coop I stuck a stick down it and pulled it up there was a chicken foot and bones! We took care of that hole! Put a radio in the coop and have not had a fox since!


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

You lucked out you only lost the 1. How did the wet chicken do, is it ok now ?


----------



## soccerchicken12 (Feb 8, 2013)

Ya she is just a normal chicken her feathers are all grew back.


----------



## soccerchicken12 (Feb 8, 2013)

But I'm stumped on how she got away foxes run faster than chickens right?


----------



## thesmallholding (Feb 22, 2013)

When a fox go into our garden because the hens all stick together foxes seem to
Be intimidated, although the fox got one of the hens.


----------

